# New Tele Build



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I need a hardtail for open, drop D and altered tunings and also just to have a hardtail and I decided to build from parts once again. 

I just bought this body. Now typically I don't go for flames, spalt, or as in this case, quilt, but I think this one looks pretty good.

It's Ash with a maple top.


















I have a nice white perloid pickguard as well.









It's a start.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Maple neck, IMHO, will stand out better than rosewood or ebony against the translucent black. I know they are just tools to you, but they should look good for the audience.
> 
> I think you need more switches on it, like Andy Summers from The Police.


Maple neck for sure. For some reason I prefer maple on Teles. Must be purely an aesthetic thing.

I'l grab a set of EMGs and some decent tuners and be rocking before you know it.


Tools are highly valued in my world.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the back looks real nice-
your half way there!
thats gonna be a nice looking tele
:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I would have thought that you thought of guitars the same way an artist thinks of a paint brush. The guitar isn't the music, the guitar is the tool that allows the musician to create music. Aesthetics are not so much an issue in that sense.
> 
> But as part of The Show, I think aesthtics matter. The audience hears with their eyes first, to a degree. Too many bands do too much black, and the effect is a bunch of white head floating on the stage.
> 
> I prefer maple too on fender style instruments, and I'm a guy who plays on the neck p'up with the tone rolled off most of the time. What can I say, I'm a riddle wrapped up in an enigma.


I very much believe that much of your sound (most in fact) comes from your hands. 

They are indeed tools. Good tools are very important.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> the back looks real nice-
> your half way there!
> thats gonna be a nice looking tele
> :smile:


Thanks,


I guess in my mind the beauty of building a Tele is that it's such an easy project and there's an enormous variety of components available.

and of course they're so clean sounding.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

that's going to look nice , post pic's when finished.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

> I very much believe that much of your sound (most in fact) comes from your hands.


You got that right, I'm just an amateur but my ears know a good sound. When I was searching for my first Tele, a local musician was in the store at the time so the salesman got him to A/B a Mexican Standard and an American Standard Tele. With him playing the two guitars you couldn't hear a difference in sound; they were both surprised. Occasionally he would comment that he isn't a big fan of Telecasters but that MiM really grabbed him. Sadly like everything else, I sold it, neversatisfitis. Be careful it's terminal.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

Man oh man a nice white or ivory binding would look real nice on that body and a brushed aluminum pickguard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Telenator said:


> Man oh man a nice white or ivory binding would look real nice on that body and a brushed aluminum pickguard.


Yeah I love binding, but this one doesn't have it and it's already finished. Brushed aluminum? Maybe anodized with a little tint of some sort? Might be quite nice. 

I sort of dig the black and white thing though.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm just dreaming if it was my own. A super modern looking t style with EMG T set installed. 

Even with the white perloid it will be nice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As modern as it may look, surprisingly enough, I expect it to sound VERY Tele-esque. The Tele EMG set may indeed be the best pick ups they make. The EMG equipped MIM Tele this will replace sounded fantastic, ZERO hum or buzz and yet not cold and sterile like a Lace Sensor.

I've tried all kinds of boutique and factory made pickups and for me the EMGs are a no brainer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If it was mine to do, I'd get an ebony or rosewood fingerboard on a nice figured maple neck. Headstock face would be made to match the figure and colour of the body. Also: '70s style Fender humbuckers with offset polepieces, or a hot set of standard Tele pickups; chrome hardware (knobs, tuners, trees, bridge), bone or GraphTech nut, Schaller strap locks...

Might also have a coil tapped stacked humbucker in the neck position.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> If it was mine to do, I'd get an ebony or rosewood fingerboard on a nice figured maple neck. Headstock face would be made to match the figure and colour of the body. Also: '70s style Fender humbuckers with offset polepieces, or a hot set of standard Tele pickups; chrome hardware (knobs, tuners, trees, bridge), bone or GraphTech nut, Schaller strap locks...
> 
> Might also have a coil tapped stacked humbucker in the neck position.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


LOL, there are as many visions of a Tele as there are players. 

Personally the reason I use a Tele is for clean sounds, so humbuckers are a non starter for me. I don't want the pickups to have too high an output. I want them clean and quiet.

As for fretboards, I use rosewood on pretty much all my guitars but for some reason (purely aesthetic I think) I use maple on my Teles.

This is the neck I bought. Frets are medium jumbo (42 gauge)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Telenator said:


> Man oh man a nice white or ivory binding would look real nice on that body and a brushed aluminum pickguard.


I had this one for awhile. Gorgeous guitar, but I'm not a Bigsby fan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Where are you sourcing your parts?


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

nice milkman:food-smiley-004:

anodized would look cool, how bout a bakelite, maybe too much black, but maybe not !

that'll be nice !definately update when you've rocked er' out !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Where are you sourcing your parts?



Mostly E-bay for now. I have a neck, body and pickguard. I need everything else.

I'm going chrome for hardware and EMGs for pups.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> nice milkman:food-smiley-004:
> 
> anodized would look cool, how bout a bakelite, maybe too much black, but maybe not !
> 
> that'll be nice !definately update when you've rocked er' out !


I already have a white perloid pickguard and the maple on maple neck so the colour scheme is pretty much set, although I haven't yet picked out any hardward so I could go chrome, gold or black. I'm pretty sure it will be chrome though.


Thanks,


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I had this one for awhile. Gorgeous guitar, but I'm not a Bigsby fan.


Love that one! Really nice lookin'!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Wow I don't know if I have seen pearloid binding before. That looks great.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Wow I don't know if I have seen pearloid binding before. That looks great.


It was made by a builder in Pennsylvania, named Davis Millard. The brand is JD Bluesville. He makes the bodies and necks from scratch.

Very nice work. Nitro finish, Fralin pups and the whole nine yards.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Have you checked out Pigtail bridge hardware? It's a little more expensive but some of the best stuff out there. Bridge might be the most important part of the Tele.

http://www.pigtailmusic.com/Products.php


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Have you checked out Pigtail bridge hardware? It's a little more expensive but some of the best stuff out there. Bridge might be the most important part of the Tele.
> 
> http://www.pigtailmusic.com/Products.php


$69 doesn't seem expensive to me. I'd be interested to hear opinions as to which style of Tele bridge would be best. I was looking at six saddle modern style chrome plated types on Ebay. I think I could get one for $50 or so.


It's certainly worth it to spend a few extra bucks to get something better.

Why do some people prefer three saddle bridges for instance? Seems like a six saddle would provide better intonation. Is it a tone thing?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I buy parts from a guy/store called Bezdez on e-bay. If I had to guess, I would say that most of the parts are Korean, but I really have no idea.

They are good people to deal with and everything is priced pretty fair.

http://stores.ebay.ca/bezdez_GUITAR-PARTS

The more modern bridges are more accurate to set up IMO, and you can get options like roller saddles for them. I have the old style Tele bridge that I use with the three brass sadles as well. The 6 saddle bridges are a little heavier while the three saddle models tend to be lighter and more 'Tele like'

I think I paid $125 for my all parts bridge, so $69 is definately fair.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I buy parts from a guy/store called Bezdez on e-bay. If I had to guess, I would say that most of the parts are Korean, but I really have no idea.
> 
> They are good people to deal with and everything is priced pretty fair.
> 
> ...


$69 was the price for the only Tele bridge I saw on the Pigtail site.

I'll check out bezdez.


Thanks


Edit

Holy crap, LOL. I just bought a bridge for $7.20. I'm waiting for shipping cost but he's in Ontario so it sould be reasonable.

(for $7.20 I'm really not expecting a lot, but I just found it funny that you could get what looks like a reasonably well made and functioning bridge for under $10.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

There are a few theories on the six versus 3 saddle bridges.

Here's one: The whole point of the 3 barrell bridge is that you have the down-pressure of 2 strings per barrell, providing that resonance against the body that (theoretically) simply couldn't be replicated with 1 string per barrell/saddle.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> There are a few theories on the six versus 3 saddle bridges.
> 
> Here's one: The whole point of the 3 barrell bridge is that you have the down-pressure of 2 strings per barrell, providing that resonance against the body that (theoretically) simply couldn't be replicated with 1 string per barrell/saddle.


Ok I understand the theory. Now what's your opinion? Is there a perceptable improvement in resonance and is it worth any small loss in intonation acuracy?

Anyone else care to offer their opinions?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Ok I understand the theory. Now what's your opinion? Is there a perceptable improvement in resonance and is it worth any small loss in intonation acuracy?
> 
> Anyone else care to offer their opinions?


I didn't have a problem intonating with the 3 piece compensated pigtail saddles when I put them on my former Esquire. I'm a bit of a traditionalist so i haven't tried the 6 saddles system. Sorry.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I didn't have a problem intonating with the 3 piece compensated pigtail saddles when I put them on my former Esquire. I'm a bit of a traditionalist so i haven't tried the 6 saddles system. Sorry.


LOL and I'm just the opposite. I've never tried a three saddle, or at least have never tried to intonate one or use it on stage.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I'm not a Tele guy, never owned one, rarely played them.
> 
> On the intonation standpoint, 6 saddles will intonate more accurately than 3 traditional barrels. Some folks think that's part of the charm of a Tele. The intonation is a compromise, and the 'out-of-tuneness' is part of the sound.
> 
> ...



Well just for a laugh I bought this on E-bay. I paid $11. including shipping.

If it's complete shite I'll put it in a box as a spare.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And tuners, courtesy of a fellow Ontarian, Fraser.

Domo Arigato Gozaimashita

:food-smiley-004:

That's pretty much it I think, except for an output jack, jack plate, neck plate, a few bits of wire, some screws and a bit of sweat equity.

My goal is to have it fully operational and tweaked before Feb 9.

I'll bore you all to tears with pictures and reports of my progress on this project.

Again to all those who have stepped up with offers to help with gear or just to pass on a virtual pat on the back in support, my most sincere thanks. 

Does it make a difference?

I feel much, much better.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Did you get a control plate?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Do itashi mashite

ive got a pair of 500k pots too- and an output jack but no tele jack plate


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Did you get a control plate?


Whoops.

Nope.

Bring one with the other items. I'll gladly buy it. If you don't have one I can grab one at the local shop when I need it no problem.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> Do itashi mashite
> 
> ive got a pair of 500k pots too- and an output jack but no tele jack plate


Wow, Nihongo benkyo o shimashitaka?


Much appreciated man.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I already have a white perloid pickguard and the maple on maple neck so the colour scheme is pretty much set, although I haven't yet picked out any hardward so I could go chrome, gold or black. I'm pretty sure it will be chrome though.
> 
> 
> Thanks,





chrome would be nice .


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well just for a laugh I bought this on E-bay. I paid $11. including shipping.
> 
> If it's complete shite I'll put it in a box as a spare.


looks like a fun project, if that bridge turns out pos stability wise, you could twist a G string around the saddle screws once intonated, binding them all together.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is that forum turn to chinese??? 

I don't understant what you guys said!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Is that forum turn to chinese???
> 
> I don't understant what you guys said!


Sorry.

Japanese. I said "Domo Arigato gozaimashita" which is a very formal and polite way to say thank you.


He responded Do itashimashite (you're welcome")


I then asked him if he had studied Japanese.

I work for a Japanese company and have visited Japan twice.

Back to English.

Thanks,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> looks like a fun project, if that bridge turns out pos stability wise, you could twist a G string around the saddle screws once intonated, binding them all together.:food-smiley-004:




Yeah that's possible. Or I may just opt to buy some upgraded saddles. We'll see. I really bought the bridge on a lark just to see what you get for $7.20.

It will indeed be fun. Building a Tele is a bit like advanced lego.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

You can also secure the sadles through the string through body holes if you are not using them., as the bridge you bought has the holes in the rear to pass the strings through. Do you know if it has string through holes as well? 

If not, it's not a big deal as you can always just drill them as long as there is nothing in the way.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> You can also secure the sadles through the string through body holes if you are not using them., as the bridge you bought has the holes in the rear to pass the strings through. Do you know if it has string through holes as well?
> 
> If not, it's not a big deal as you can always just drill them as long as there is nothing in the way.


Yes the bridge and body both have string through holes and I'll be using them.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

gomen nasai, nihongo hanasemasen-

just the things i gleaned from reading the book 'shogun', youthful karate lessons, and the time i starred in a training video for some tooling i helped produce for the matsushista company :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> gomen nasai, nihongo hanasemasen-
> 
> just the things i gleaned from reading the book 'shogun', youthful karate lessons, and the time i starred in a training video for some tooling i helped produce for the matsushista company :smile:


Ah I see.

I hear Japanese everyday. I'm not fluent by any means, but they do have to be careful what they say around me.:smile:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Japanese. I said "Domo Arigato gozaimashita" which is a very formal and polite way to say thank you.
> 
> ...


I think I have to open my mind on many langages!  I leanr english here and at work, for my own pleasure and I'll start some spanish courses at university, after that I will be able to talk with a big part of the world!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> I think I have to open my mind on many langages!  I leanr english here and at work, for my own pleasure and I'll start some spanish courses at university, after that I will be able to talk with a big part of the world!



Congratulations on being bilingual. Your English is better than my French, and my name is LaPointe so I really should speak better French.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The body arrived today. It's heavy, which I like as it means the guitar will almost certainly not be neck heavy and that would be a major drag for me.

It's the same one as pictured in the E-bay ad so no need to post another pic but it does look quite nice in person. The neck and other components should be rolling in this week.

I hope to start assembling within a week or two.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Congratulations on being bilingual. Your English is better than my French, and my name is LaPointe so I really should speak better French.


I'm pretty sure that after a beer or two, you will be a really good french and use a lot of swears just like us! 
By the way if you ever need a couple of electronics parts like pots or jack I have a couple of them in my toolboxs!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Ok I understand the theory. Now what's your opinion? Is there a perceptable improvement in resonance and is it worth any small loss in intonation acuracy?
> 
> Anyone else care to offer their opinions?


I have a 66'/ Had it since 81 or so. I just changed to the 6 barrel bridge and see no real difference in tone.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I have a 66'/ Had it since 81 or so. I just changed to the 6 barrel bridge and see no real difference in tone.


I think I'll just go for a good quality six saddle. I would consider a three saddle compensated, but I can't remember ever intonating a guitar and having the saddles end up in three nice little pairs so I can't really understand how you could intonate a three saddle very accurately.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Some of the compensated 3 saddle tele set ups are capable of twisting, so you can get the bearing point on the saddle exactly where you want it. If not, I would guess you could play with individual string gage to get yourself where you need to be.
> 
> I think the 6 saddle option in the best, and I don't even have a Tele!


Playing with the gauges isn't really something I want to do. If it came to that I'd use a six saddle and if they don't have a compensated three saddle in the store I'll grab the best six saddle they have anyway.

Personally I think that all the tone in the world is for $hite if you're not in tune up and down the neck.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I think I have to open my mind on many langages!  I leanr english here and at work, for my own pleasure and I'll start some spanish courses at university, after that I will be able to talk with a big part of the world!


J'ai habite a Montreal durant un ete il y a longtemps, juste en bas de la cote de l'UQAM le long de Cotes-des-Neiges. C'est bien que tu planifis d'etudier une troisieme langue a l'universite parceque l'anglais est assez facile a apprendre au Canada.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the slight tonal differences that the three brass saddles achieve.

I've been using intonated saddles made by Jay Montrose (tech for Danny Gatton and many others) for the past decade.










The intonation is perfect, I check it with a Peterson V-SAM every time I change strings. Usually no adjustment is necessary, unless I change gauges. 

If you prefer six saddles, go for it. The tonal difference matters to me, but I doubt if anyone else notices.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Sorry for the topic drift but ...*

Speaking of *Bindings*...

I had this double maple binding (matches the neck) installed on a custom Tele the Guitar Clinic made for me back in '92.










sooooo pretty....


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

as always, use what you like, but I had a 6 saddle bridge on my guitar clinic custom t, and was told you might gain some tone/sustain with a 3, put a standard 3 brass arrangement in, and yes, sounded much better.

the theory is this: there is more downward string pressure from the 3 saddles, therefore better coupling, more sustain, and richer tone.. I agree.

that clinic custom t was sold, like alot of my great gts (stupid youth !!!!!!!!!!)

but I have a kline t that sounds great now, and it has standard 3brass bridge, not even compensated, and the into is perfect. Well, perfect for gtr, don't ever expect a gtr to be PERFECT , not possible, but that's why gtr sounds the way it does.

I tune the g string, just a few cents flat, and find that works perfect.

to each his own though. Pete Anderson plays his t like a strat with 6, and he doesn't suck too badly.............lol

just my .02cents


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Steeler said:


> Speaking of *Bindings*...
> 
> I had this double maple binding (matches the neck) installed on a custom Tele the Guitar Clinic made for me back in '92.
> 
> ...




cool.....love to see the rest o the gtr..... they made some gr8ts !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steeler said:


> I like the slight tonal differences that the three brass saddles achieve.
> 
> I've been using intonated saddles made by Jay Montrose (tech for Danny Gatton and many others) for the past decade.
> 
> ...


It's not that I prefer six saddles. I just can't accept a comprimise in intonation. If I can find a three saddle compensated I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I disagree. A traditional three saddle bridge can be made to intonate perfectly, but you have to use offset drilled saddles, as in my above picture, or bend the screws to archive the same offset.

I check the intonation with a Peterson V-SAM tuner which is accurate to 1/1000 of a semitone.
That's better than any human ears. 

http://www.petersontuners.com/index.cfm?category=92


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It's not that I prefer six saddles. I just can't accept a comprimise in intonation. If I can find a three saddle compensated I'll give it a whirl.


Hey Milkman there's a guy here who mades some brass compensated saddles here's the link:

GT Saddles


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> J'ai habite a Montreal pendant un ete il y a longtemps, juste en bas de la cote de l'UQAM le long de Cotes-des-Neiges. C'est bien que tu planifis d'etudier une troisieme langue a l'universite parceque l'anglais est assez facile a apprendre au Canada.


Effectivement je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de difficultés avec l'anglais! J'imagine que je dois apprendre à mieux manier la langue de Shakespear, mais pour cela j'ai besoin de pratique!

Je suis actuellement étudiant à L'UQAM et je commence tranquillement les rudiments de l'espagnol. La prochaine étape sera le latin, pour donner une meilleure base de toutes les autres langues latines comme l'italien, le portugais et bien sûr l'espagnol et le français!

Pourquoi seulement un été à Montréal, tu n'as pas aimé ton séjour? Pourtant le Quartier Latin (centre-vill) est très diversifié!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Effectivement je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de difficultés avec l'anglais! J'imagine que je dois apprendre à mieux manier la langue de Shakespear, mais pour cela j'ai besoin de pratique!
> 
> Je suis actuellement étudiant à L'UQAM et je commence tranquillement les rudiments de l'espagnol. La prochaine étape sera le latin, pour donner une meilleure base de toutes les autres langues latines comme l'italien, le portugais et bien sûr l'espagnol et le français!
> 
> Pourquoi seulement un été à Montréal, tu n'as pas aimé ton séjour? Pourtant le Quartier Latin (centre-vill) est très diversifié!


Bien moins qu'un ete complet, en fait. J'etais etudiant. Je cherchais une job d'ete a Montreal et on m'a offert ma vieille job au NB avant que j'aille trouve quelque chose la. 6$ de l'heure a temps partiel a Montreal et 6$ de l'heure a temps plein en restant chez me parents, le choix avait ete assez facile a faire.

Oh, et en passant, je dois t'avertir... l'espagnol, le portugais, et l'italien ne sont pas pareilles, alors ce n'est pas necessairement vrai que tu puisse te faire une 'base'. D'apres mes recherches, les differences et les similarites entre la langue-mere et la seconde langue n'affectent pas toujours l'acquisition de la seconde langue d'une facon positive ou negative (oui, je suis linguiste). De plus, une langue est plus que sa grammaire. Elle est aussi ses elements pragmatiques et idiomatiques, la phonetique et la contextualite. En autres mots, ce n'est toujours facile d'apprendre une nouvelle langue. 

Tu vas voir qu'au debut tu va faire beaucoup de progres, mais ensuite, tu va progresser moins rapidement. Ne perd pas espoire. C'est tout a fait normal. Tu dois te donner des buts bien definis pour que tu puisse te rendre compte de ton progres.

(j'ecris rarement en francais depuis que j'habite a l'etranger, alors pardonne moi mes fautes d'ortographe).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I decided to heed the wisdom of the tone guys and try a compensated three saddle. I bought this just now on E-bay.

Al though I've never owned a Wilkinson, I hear good things.










Wilkinson® 
STAGGERED 3 SADDLE BRIDGE 
for Tele

This classic 3 saddle design has been around for over 50 years and is still regarded as the ultimate tone-machine. The new staggered brass saddles are designed to achieved individual string intonation. The base-plate is a faithful reproduction of the original, and is steel. This is very important in a bridge of this style due to the effect it has on the magnetic field of the pickup mounted in it. These will fit Telecasters and similar guitars with traditional 4 hole bridge mounting

Features: 

Chrome Finish

3 Staggered Brass Saddles

Stamped Steel Bridge

For String Through Body

(4) Mounting Screws & Allen Wrench


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Milkman there's a guy here who mades some brass compensated saddles here's the link:
> 
> GT Saddles


Hey thanks for the tip. As you can see above I opted for something similar. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Hey thanks for the tip. As you can see above I opted for something similar. :food-smiley-004:


Let me know how it is! I saw that I can put that too on a strat, since I had a new maybe I'll look on that direction! I know it's only visual for now, but maybe after good comments I'll try it for the sonic part of the deal!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Let me know how it is! I saw that I can put that too on a strat, since I had a new maybe I'll look on that direction! I know it's only visual for now, but maybe after good comments I'll try it for the sonic part of the deal!


Yup, I'll definitely post pics and hopefully video clips as well. I love the simplicity of this bridge and yet it has design improvements.

I'm optimistic that it will combine good tone with good tuning.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The neck came today.

It's nice. The frets are well dressed and it looks to be a nice straight piece of maple.

The only problem is the neck is too tight to fit in the neck pocket. I'll shave a bit off of the inside of the neck pocket and it will be fine. Just need the bridge (inbound) tuners and a few odds and ends and I'll be in build mode.

:smile:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I might be out your way this week end so I can drop that stuff off to you.

If I remember correctly you need the waterslide decal paper and roller t's - was there anything else?

Just e-mail me and let me know if you are staying in town.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I might be out your way this week end so I can drop that stuff off to you.
> 
> If I remember correctly you need the waterslide decal paper and roller t's - was there anything else?
> 
> Just e-mail me and let me know if you are staying in town.



I'll PM my cell phone number. Really though, don't go to any special trouble. I still need tuners, string through ferrules, jack plate, but I can grab that at the local shop. If you have stuff you don't need I'll gladly buy the lot.

I think it would be cool to do the waterslide decal thing.

So you can basically transfer a Jpeg image of appropriate size to this sheet via a laser printer and then transfer it to the peghead right? 

Nice. Somehow not having some sort of name or emblem on the peghead is like not naming a boat. 




Thanks


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

You print it with an inkjet and then seal it before putting it in the water (or the ink will run). I'll find something to put a little sealer in as well.

I'm hoping to get out that way tomorrow afternoon, I'll grab all the odds and ends I can find for a Tele and you can grab what you want.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> You print it with an inkjet and then seal it before putting it in the water (or the ink will run). I'll find something to put a little sealer in as well.
> 
> I'm hoping to get out that way tomorrow afternoon, I'll grab all the odds and ends I can find for a Tele and you can grab what you want.




Right on. I'll be in and out, but will have the cell on me and I'm not going far. If you call, I'll be there.

Will the decal print with a laser? We may have an inkjet at work somewhere but I know we have both black and white and colour laser printers. I'm thinking a nice Script logo with "Milkman" in basic black would look cool.



And thanks again


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll print you up some before I pop out. A laser will melt the decal. 

I'll seal them so they will be ready to go. All you will have to do is burry it in lacquer or some other clear finish.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I'll print you up some before I pop out. A laser will melt the decal.
> 
> I'll seal them so they will be ready to go. All you will have to do is burry it in lacquer or some other clear finish.


Groovy.

Muchos Gracias.

See you soon.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I Don't have much in the way of scripts, this is the font I use for Hamm Guitars:









Here it is in itallic









If you have a script that you like, let me know what it is called and I'll try to download it.

Also do you want something underneath Milkman?


Andy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I Don't have much in the way of scripts, this is the font I use for Hamm Guitars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andy, the one you use for Hamm guitars is just ducky.

The only thing that belongs beneath Milkman is Milkwoman.:smile:

Kidding of course. 

Milkman is fine.

Thanks


----------



## jonesboy (Jan 19, 2008)

This is going to be a gorgeous guitar! I'll be very interested to hear about the playability when it is complete. I might have to do a Tele parts-build...

-Matt


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well this looks pretty cool. I still have to laquer over it, but it's not bad for an amature.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, cool idea - especially the personalized waterslide. That's a gas.

Just a thought. If you ever want to do it again with another neck/guitar, feel free to contact me - I'm a graphic designer who's been working with all sorts of typography for years.... a lot of it with applications to musical themes like logos and posters for various bands (fictitious bands for TV shows but cool logos all the same). I can break away from the 'stock' look of most any commercial font and personalize it for you. For free, natch - for the sheer fun of doing something different. Takes no time at all to do and a jpeg is nothing to email over.

Your Tele is coming along very nicely now. Neat project to work on, for sure.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkperson...That's very cool. I've a Partscaster I'd like to do that to (only with "Mooh") but I've less ambition, lol. Nice work.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well it's all together and everything works well. Naturally I'll be tweaking foir a couple of weeks but it's stage ready.

I used the Wilkinson Compensated three saddle bridge. The reality is that it does not intonate as well as a six saddle, but it's close. I'll decide after a rehearsal or two whether it's close enough.

It sounds very Tele-esque.

I'm waiting for a black switch knob.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

It looks awsome , and I like the 3 saddle bridge. Wish I had put one on mine.

Give us a list of parts you used .


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Really good looking! Hope I'm not indiscreet (if someone can told me if it's right or not, the only word I found) how it's cost you to build you own Franken-Tele?
I really love the wood grain! Is your neck is satin finish or laquer?

Hope you will do a video of you playing it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I haven't really kept track and I received some help from Andy at Hamm guitars (thanks again), but all told it's still less than $500. including the strap.

Used and E-bay/new plus some sweat equity can give you really good bang for the buck.

The neck is satin finish which is fine. I could live with gloss too. The guitar itself is fairly heavy but rings well and sustains quite well for a Tele.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

It's a beauty Mike


----------

